# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تربیت معلم

## star5

سلام دوستان میشه نحوه پذیرش و ثبت نام و رتبه وترازی که میخواد برای ثبت نام بگید کلا چند درصد هر درس رو بزنی قبول میشی

----------


## alireza101

رشتت چیه؟


> سلام دوستان میشه نحوه پذیرش و ثبت نام و رتبه وترازی که میخواد برای ثبت نام بگید کلا چند درصد هر درس رو بزنی قبول میشی

----------


## alireza101

و چه رشته ای از تربیت معلم میخوای؟


> رشتت چیه؟

----------


## 76farshad

تراز کنکور بالا 6500 میخواد

----------


## star5

> و چه رشته ای از تربیت معلم میخوای؟


تجربی ابتدایی و زیست وشیمی وهر رشته ای که ازتجربی بشه

----------


## alireza101

تراز بالای 6500 و معدل کل دیپلم بالای 15 و بومی گزینیه یعنی هرکی باید استان بومی خودشو بزنه
اطلاعات کاملی ندادی منطقه چندی؟

----------


## hasanm4779

سلام دوستان من یه مشکلی برای امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی داشتم و نتونستم بخونم و معدل کل من میادپایین15 خب یعنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان پر؟ کاریش نمیشه کرد؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## star5

> تراز بالای 6500 و معدل کل دیپلم بالای 15 و بومی گزینیه یعنی هرکی باید استان بومی خودشو بزنه
> اطلاعات کاملی ندادی منطقه چندی؟


منطقه 3 هستم از الان میتونم امید داشته باشم ؟ یا جمله تکراری از الان میشه خوند ؟؟؟

----------


## alireza101

میگم بومی گزینیه استانت چیه


> منطقه 3 هستم از الان میتونم امید داشته باشم ؟ یا جمله تکراری از الان میشه خوند ؟؟؟

----------


## star5

> میگم بومی گزینیه استانت چیه


فارس هستم

----------


## alireza101

پارسال آموزش ابتدایی پردیس شهیدرجایی شیراز 12000 هم گرفته


> فارس هستم

----------


## star5

> پارسال آموزش ابتدایی پردیس شهیدرجایی شیراز 12000 هم گرفته


چه درصدایی بزنم؟

----------


## alireza101

برو سایت قلمچی قسمت کنکور 97 تخمین رتبه بر اساس رشته و دانشگاه همه چیز برات میاره


> چه درصدایی بزنم؟

----------

